# Daisy Chain fans



## Mr_bumpy (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey,

I just had a question about fans. I'm building a custom fan speed controller. The question I have is how many fan's can I safely run off of a single +12v connector?

The setup is a single 12V molex connector into the controller, which splits into 6 potentiometers, and each dial controls 2 fans, equalling a total of 12 possible fans. If it matters, they'd all be 120mm noctuna fans, plus two 240mm cooler master fans (stock with case).

I'd like to ask that you answer the first question instead of just telling me to add more power. I've had people tell me to add more, but no one has given me a why.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Happened to have a Noctua NF-S12 in arms reach, it uses 1.44 watts. You can run as many fans as fit in your case from a molex.


----------



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

What Grimx said... just make sure your pots are rated to handle that load. Last thing you need is another big heat source


----------

